# larga bancada (lathe)



## Halathian

hi everybody, i'm jammed on this:

in "...tornos de larga bancada (bench).." how do you say "larga bancada"  

this is a reverse traslation/traduccion inversa


----------



## jalibusa

*"long bedways". * Si "bench" se refiere al tipo de torno, es un "torno de mesa".


----------



## SFO

with *long beds*.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lathe_(tool)
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torno

Saludos!


----------



## Halathian

thank you so much


----------



## LastManStanding

Maybe this could help?

http://www.english-spanish-translat...cal-translation/1441-larga-bancada-lathe.html


----------



## Fugasa

Buenas noches. 
Cual seria el termino cuando dice 52" de bancada en ingles en un torno o una fresadora?   alguien me podria ayudar por favor.   Gracias


----------



## rodelu2

El largo de la bancada no suele tener mayor significado ya que lo que importa es cuán larga es la pieza más larga que el torno acepta, y a eso se le llama "distancia entre centros" que es más corta que el largo de la bancada. Si es "largo de bancada" sería "52" bed", si es distancia entre centros es "52" between centers".


----------



## Fugasa

Muchas gracias,

De hecho aqui tambien tengo un torno por ejemplo dice. 
Torno Paralelo
36" volteo   que seria swing. 
66"  altura
60"  carro transversal

el carro transversal seria lo mismo que bancada osea distance between centers?  y la altura no se bien a que se referira si no es mucha molestia. 

gracias


----------



## rodelu2

Fugasa said:


> Muchas gracias,
> 
> De hecho aqui tambien tengo un torno por ejemplo dice.
> Torno Paralelo
> 36" volteo   que seria swing.
> 66"  altura
> 60"  carro transversal
> 
> el carro transversal seria lo mismo que bancada osea distance between centers?  y la altura no se bien a que se referira si no es mucha molestia.
> 
> gracias


Un torno con 36" (93cm) de volteo es realmente grande, y no es claro a que se refieren las 66" y 60", tal vez se trata de diámetro máximo sobre la bancada y sobre el carro. El "volteo" es a veces confuso porque en USA se define por diámetro y en UK por radio.


----------



## Fugasa

Buenos dias, 

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda,  voy a preguntar bien que me describan de que se tratan esas dos medidas para buscarlas.   

gracias y buen dia.


----------

